# My halloween soundtrack songs



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone
I write music for Halloween. I am trying to push the boundaries and mix new styles with traditional sounding horror and haunt music. Please give it a listen - 
I have just released a new album and would love to know what you think of them
you can stream my new songs here

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/the-incredible-dark-carnival-halloween-2015-horror-music

or listen to some on youtube too













Thanks, Sam:jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool!! I love the dark sinister aspect of the songs. I especially like the boneyard track!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice work as always, sam! Very moody and (as Jack noted) sinister feel to these tracks.

You might consider trying out the parade track without the drum or perhaps try it with a deep bass drum sound. There's a brooding feel to the other instrumental voices used and the drum doesn't seem to quite fit that mood, at least to my ear.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!
All creepy and sh**


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Atmospheric! Really nice.


----------



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for listening and giving some feedback Jack, bob, susan and roxyblue appreciate it. Glad you like them. I might revisit parade at some point. I was trying to get a 70s sound to the drum with it, but i like your suggestion!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm with Howlin Mad Jack - _Boneyard_ is amazing. I love my haunt music to be dark and I love my haunt music to be ambient, and I really like how you've taken that track away from the drum & bass feel and gone deeper into the ambient atmospherics. I could listen to that track all night. Great stuff again, Sam!!


----------

